# HP Pavilion DV6000 Wireless Adapter Missing?



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi,

I have an HP Pavilion DV6402CA and the Wireless Adapter has been working fine for the past 8 months.

This weekend, like an idiot, I decided to install my D-Link DWA-642 Rangebooster N Notebook adapter. Who knew Card Bus and PCMIA weren't the same thing? 

Anyway, after installing the software, the instructions prompted me to install the card. This is where I realize the cards are not compatible and abort the installation.

No problems present until I rebooted. Now the Wireless Adapter is no longer recognized by the pc. No question marks, exclamation marks, etc. It's just not present in Device Manager.

I know there are several posts on this topic indicating that the MOBO is to blame and that HP will fix the problem but it worked flawlessly for 8 months! It only stopped working when I installed the D-Link DWA-642 software. It sure sounds software related to me!

Now, I have downloaded the recommended BIOS upgrade and had no luck initially. About two days later however, the wireless worked fine. Now today, it's out again.

I'd love to hear a few educated opinions before I send the unit back to HP.

Cheers,

Chris

PS. I couldn't find anywhere in the BIOS where I could turn the Adapter on/off


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Make sure you've uninstalled the DWA-642 drivers, then uninstall the native HP wireless drivers. Reboot and re-install the native wireless drivers.


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Excellent... but like I said... I'm an idiot.

How do I find the drivers both D-Link and HP?

I'll have to copy the HP Drivers to somewhere so I can load them again?

Please bare with me if you don't mind.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Actually Cardbus, PCMCIA, PC and Notebook are used pretty interchangeably to refer to the Type II PCMCIA cards. What's different is the newer, smaller ExpressCard (which is what's in the HP Pavilion dv6nnn).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Get the driver for the integrated adapter (Broadcom?) from HP's web site. It will come as a self-installer or else there will be instructions.

In Device Manager you can right click on the D-Link adapter and select 'uninstall driver.'


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks but...

There is no D-Link Adapter listed in Device Manager. (Ie. Under the Network Adapter Tab or anywhere else as far as I can tell.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I doubted that you would find it because I think that the driver doesn't actually get installed until you insert the card--which you were not able to do. I also suspect that John was just taking every precaution.

I think that one possibility is a loose adapter, and assume that it is a mini-pci. Unplug the AC, remove the battery and remove the bottom cover (should be the one nearest the wireless switch). Being cautious of static electricity (put the cat down first!) and what you touch, check for looseness.


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Terry,

Thanks for the quick replies.

While I disagree with the loose adapter angle, I am here for help, so I disconnected it, removed it and re-seated it again and hooked up the antenna again.

Still no-go.

As I said before, this problem only started after I installed the software for the D-Link. It had worked just fine for 8 months right up until the time I goofed. It's just got to be something software related messing with the recognition of the Broadcom adapter?

I'd appreciate any other ideas you have.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

With the internal adapter enabled and the D-Link adapter installed, tell me what you see here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok... here we go.

There is no D-Link adapter. It is a PCMIA card I tried to install, only to discoverd that the PC has an Express Card slot, not a PCMIA. It was only after this half attempt at installation and the subsequent reboot that my Wireless Adapter went missing

In device manager under the Heading Network Adapter, only the Lan Card is shown. The wireless adapter is missing. It's not there with an X etc... it's just plain not there.

Everything else in the Device Manager is fine. Absolutely no ? or ! etc.

Here are the results of the IPConfig:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peabody
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-24-48-16-DA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f9b8:d178:d98:a7be%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : July-15-08 2:35:15 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : July-22-08 2:35:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134224676
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C845255A-663E-4EE2-BA6C-4B48D7D89
5C9}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.0.103%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:200c:1e2d:3f57:ff98(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::200c:1e2d:3f57:ff98%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Thanks in advance for your help.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the issue with the internal wireless on this machine? Have you checked the BIOS to see if that's enabled?


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi John,

Thanks again for getting back to me.

I've looked in the Bios for somewhere to turn on the Wireless, but don't see an option anywhere. Again, I'm just an amature.

Chris


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

The issue is in the HP dv6000 series lap-tops there is actually a recall on them. They used a very crapy mini-pcie bus with a not so shabby soldering job. HP will fix it for free, the same happened to me with my dv6227cl after about a year or almost a year. There are also recalls on the audio and video if I remember right for the same series HP.


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, as mentioned in the first post, I'm aware of the recall, and this PC is on the list for a recall.

Just seems such a coincidence that I only starting having trouble when I loaded the D-Link software.

In any event, I have restored the PC back to it's original Factory Settings via the Restore function and we'll see what happens next. So far so good.

Thanks to all those who tried to help.

Looks like this thread may be more trouble than it's worth.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's no trouble for us, sounds like it's more trouble for you.


----------



## Crispy3M (Feb 28, 2006)

Indeed.


----------

